
Hong Kong shocked by violent police arrest of 12-year-old girl - ktln2
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/sep/07/hong-kong-violent-police-arrest-of-12-year-old-girl
======
squarefoot
In the meantime, in Salt Lake City, a 13 years old kid who committed the crime
of being autistic, was shot multiple times by the police. Still alive,
luckily.

[https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/police-shoot-
autistic-1...](https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/police-shoot-
autistic-13-year-old-boy-multiple-times-while-he-s-having-a-mental-health-
episode/ar-BB18P6TS)

It's a worldwide phenomenon: cops are trained to execute orders from above
without thinking twice or questioning if those orders might be wrong. They
dehumanize common people by regarding them as targets rather than persons.
Every day someone is being harassed/bullied/robbed/beaten/killed by them, and
they usually get away with minimal consequences because of their immunity. I
don't see any reasons to believe things are going to change, unless of course
people stops protesting and finally accept to live in dictatorial police
states worldwide. Defending freedom will become a crime everywhere; the day
one has to choose between doing nothing as a slave or being murdered for
defending his/hers rights is about to come.

~~~
foxyv
I think it's telling about our society, that the only public support that was
available to the mother of this 13 year old kid was the police. There were no
first responders for a mental health crisis. We have pawned off our mental
health treatment to our police and prisons and they don't have the tools or
training to deal with stuff like this.

Maybe someday we'll have something a little better. Sweden seems to be trying
to get a handle on this.

[https://apolitical.co/en/solution_article/worlds-first-
menta...](https://apolitical.co/en/solution_article/worlds-first-mental-
health-ambulance-arrives-
sweden#:~:text=Over%201%2C500%20suicides%20and%2015%2C000,only%20to%20mental%20health%20care).

